# 2.8L 30V V6 died on highway....HELP!!!



## passatGLX00 (Jan 18, 2010)

Have a 2000 Passat GLX 2.8L 30V V6 with 84,000 miles. Timing belt was changed when water pump failed at 68,000 miles. 

- Engine stopped with no warning while driving on interstate and will not start. It has full electrical power and cranks normal. There is no leaks of any kind that I can see. My Engine light has been on and workshop emissions for a year and a half. Never could find any thing wrong. Now, when trying to start it the Engine, CEL, Emission workshop lights are on and flashes low engine oil pressure (it has oil). Please Help??? Any thought's of what my be wrong or anyone knows of a good repair shop in the Virginia Beach, VA surrounding area???? HELP?


----------



## Old Rabbit Dr. (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: 2.8L 30V V6 died on highway....HELP!!! (passatGLX00)*

Do you have spark at the plugs?


----------



## passatGLX00 (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: 2.8L 30V V6 died on highway....HELP!!! (Old Rabbit Dr.)*

Put new spark plug in maybe 2 years ago. They should be fine. I was driving for almost 9 hours and had almost a full tank of gas when the engine stopped while on interstate.


----------



## Old Rabbit Dr. (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: 2.8L 30V V6 died on highway....HELP!!! (passatGLX00)*

You may have a problem with the coil packs.=no spark at the plugs.
You may have blown the fuse to the fuel pump.=spark but no fuel.
You may have broken the timing belt and killed the cams and heads.
You need to help us help you.... or take it to a mechanic and then rant about how unfair the world is to you.


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: 2.8L 30V V6 died on highway....HELP!!! (passatGLX00)*

You should scan the Passat asap. Crank position sensor failed? Fuel pump relay stuck? Timing belt jumped? Those some high frequency candidates for the failure you are describing but there are others as well.


----------



## passatGLX00 (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: 2.8L 30V V6 died on highway....HELP!!! (Peter Badore)*

Timing belt is jumped. Tensioner failed. My Engine is done. Any one want to buy a sweet passat with lots of performance upgrades??? Just needs and engine.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: 2.8L 30V V6 died on highway....HELP!!! (passatGLX00)*

How much? Can you post some pics?
If you do the work, it wil take about $1500 to get it back on the road.




_Modified by tryin2vw at 12:30 PM 1-28-2010_


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: 2.8L 30V V6 died on highway....HELP!!! (tryin2vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tryin2vw* »_How much? Can you post some pics?
If you do the work, it wil take about $1500 to get it back on the road.
_Modified by tryin2vw at 12:30 PM 1-28-2010_

Used 2.8's are a dime a dozen. DIY for cheap money or if you have to pay a shop to do the motor swap you might as well just part the car out and buy a new one. Cars are worth more in parts than as a whole.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: 2.8L 30V V6 died on highway....HELP!!! (dangerous_dave)*

But I would fix and drive it myself. It would become my new DD, if the price is reasonable. I could get it towed and fix it a my nephew's house in Smithfield.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: 2.8L 30V V6 died on highway....HELP!!! (passatGLX00)*

Hope you did not get hit too bad with the snow.


----------



## passatGLX00 (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: 2.8L 30V V6 died on highway....HELP!!! (tryin2vw)*

Just got it towed back from the shop before the snow hit. I will be taking pics of it when the weather clears up. 
FOR SALE
It's a Black 2000 Passat GLX (TOP of the Line) 5-Speed with 84,000 Miles. 
-gray leather interior,power everything, sun/moon roof, Monsoon audio/6 disc stereo system (have an Amp in the trunk and is wired for a subwoofer. 
- Heated seats, side mirrors and windshield washer sprayers.
- Bridgestone Potanza tires (good for another year or so).
- Replaced: both front axles, both top control arms on both sides and both front tie-rod ends.
* UPGRADES *
-Rear Brembo Rotors and Hawk ceramic Brake pads.
-K&N Air Filter
-Crystal clear corner lights with iridescent light bulbs.
-New front head lights.
- H&R Sport Springs (lowers the car).
- Blisten Sport Struts.
- 35% sides and back window tint
- Red painted calipers.
- Extreme Dimensions Front Bumper (still have original bumper). 

_Modified by passatGLX00 at 11:46 AM 2-3-2010_

_Modified by passatGLX00 at 11:47 AM 2-3-2010_


_Modified by passatGLX00 at 11:49 AM 2-3-2010_


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: 2.8L 30V V6 died on highway....HELP!!! (passatGLX00)*

If none of the valve heads broke off (like mine) then you probably can repair the heads with 
replacement valves but you should check carefully for other damage.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: 2.8L 30V V6 died on highway....HELP!!! (passatGLX00)*

Are you still selling the car and if so, how much are you asking?


----------



## passatGLX00 (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: 2.8L 30V V6 died on highway....HELP!!! (tryin2vw)*

Yes. 
I'm taking pics of it this weekend. 
Once you see make me an offer. 

Kelly blue books for $7,000 Plus and I have alot of upgrades on it. I know the engine (with 84,000 miles) is bad so that's around 4K reduced. 
Hate to sell it.


----------



## afawal (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: 2.8L 30V V6 died on highway....HELP!!! (passatGLX00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatGLX00* »_Yes. 
I'm taking pics of it this weekend. 
Once you see make me an offer. 

Kelly blue books for $7,000 Plus and I have alot of upgrades on it. I know the engine (with 84,000 miles) is bad so that's around 4K reduced. 
Hate to sell it.

<3
RIP
This is a sad day for vw lovers...


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: 2.8L 30V V6 died on highway....HELP!!! (afawal)*

this is why you ALWAYS replace all rollers, and tensioners and water pump when replacing the timing belt no matter what brand of car you own. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
probably had just the pump and t-belt replaced because the rollers looked "ok" and on had "60k" on them and the extra 150.00 didnt want to be spent.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## afawal (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: 2.8L 30V V6 died on highway....HELP!!! (Slimjimmn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slimjimmn* »_this is why you ALWAYS replace all rollers, and tensioners and water pump when replacing the timing belt no matter what brand of car you own. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
probably had just the pump and t-belt replaced because the rollers looked "ok" and on had "60k" on them and the extra 150.00 didnt want to be spent.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

+1


----------

